# Water tank indicator



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Amongst others, the handbook for the 544 states that the water tank has been limited in capacity and therefore even when full, the DT201 indicator panel will only show 50%. Is there a solution to this in order to show correct indication does anyone know ?


----------



## 112433 (May 19, 2008)

I have a Bessacarr E795 and the gauge is rubbish too


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*water*

I've had mine up to 75% but take a kettle full out and it drops to 25% don't trust the gauges

paul


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We never fill ours to 100% - you can guarantee that it will be all over the place in the locker. Moves rapidly between quarter, half, full and empty as does the waste. I Never trust our gauge!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't think its a gauge issue although they are a bit erratic.


On mine I have a fresh water tank vent lever in one of the side lockers which I can set to either 70 or 120ltrs. If its set to 70ltrs then any excess water will overflow automatically and consequently the gauge will only read 50%. This is handy if you are close to your payload limit and it might be possible to overload the chassis/payload with a full 120ltr tank. This is why the tank will only read 50% on the gauge because that will be the 'correct' level. 

Mine is on a maxi (3900) chassis so payload is not an issue for me and I have it set to 120ltr and the gauge reads 100% when it is 'really' full if you get my drift.

Not sure if the vent lever is fitted on the lower capacity (3500) chassis or if it permanently overflows at 70ltrs, it would seem daft if it isn't fitted as you couldn't use the full tank capacity if required. You will need to check the handbook, its in there somewhere, thats where I found out about it myself  


Hope that makes sense.

pete


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Water Guage*

Our water level Guage has never worked. So when water comes out of the overflow the tank is full when none comes out of the taps its empty.
However from experience I do know when it needs topping up.

Steve


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Our Hymer is fitted with a 100 litre tank but has an overflow at 50 litres to avoid overloading. All you need to do is turn off the overflow tap to achieve full capacity, provided that this will not overload the vehicle. As ours is a 5 ton chassis the payload is enormous.

P&L


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,
Have just done my first outing in a brand new Bessacarr E560. 
Waste water and Fresh water electrics were cross connected, so the fact that the fresh water although full, read empty, and the waste, read full.
Took me a while to realise that the water heater would not work as it was being told fresh water tank was empty. Thanks to the very poor operation of the level senders it took the draining of almost half of the fresh water via the taps before the heater worked. So much for product inspections.
I now am faced with a 70 miled trip to get it sorted. 
What price quality control !!!
Barrie.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We have a 2003 B630, but I have a 2005 Hymer UK catalogue - your B544 looks to be about that vintage. The book states that the standard MTPLM (or MAM) for the 544 is 3,500 kg on a Ducato 15 chassis. Fresh water capacity is stated as 70 litres. But, there is a note to the effect that the full tank capacity of 120 litres may be used if payload allows. This should apply if the van is on a Ducato 18 chassis with a MTPLM of 3,900 kg. But note that some 544s on the 18 chassis are rated at 3,500 kg for European licensing reasons.
I can only assume as mentioned before that there is some kind of overflow cut-off at 70 litres on your van. Presumably this can be disabled if payload allows? I have no experience of this as ours is on a Sprinter chassis; the tank is under the settee and can take the full 120 litres. It is up to me to decide if there is sufficient pay-load.

Regarding the amount of water displayed by the gauge, this is affected by the sensor, which is a series of rods of different lengths. As the water covers / uncovers each rod, the gauge displays the appropriate level. It is done in a series of steps as the rods do not form a continuum. So, the gauge may display full for a while, then suddenly jump to 3/4. Then after more use it suddenly jumps to 1/2 etc. At least, that is my presumption, having examined the tank sensor and watched the behaviour of the gauge needle.

Hope this sheds some light.

Philip


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: water*



owl129 said:


> I've had mine up to 75% but take a kettle full out and it drops to 25% don't trust the gauges
> 
> paul


I have just got a 2009 Elnagh and i have a similar situation when full registers full, fill the kettle drops into the red, so i just look under the seat.

When filling just keep the hose in until i get wet feet then i know its full :roll:


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi 
Our Kon Tikki gauge has never worked, even fitted new prong thing in the tank now its stuck on full (ive not got the wires wrong ha ha).

Wait for over flow then its full, and no water from tap then its empty, and waste now almost full.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As per my previous post - I've since been out and taken a few piccies that might help.

If you have the overflow cut off tap it will be in one of your side lockers, mine is in the nearside one...










A close up of the cut off tap can be seen here in the 'closed' or 120ltr position....










Pete


----------

